# John Deere X324 won't start



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a John Deere X324 I bought a year and a half ago new... its spring, and it won't start. Sorry, I'm not the overly knowledgable with engines so bear with me.

It ran fine this winter plowing snow. I went to start it yesterday and the battery was dead. I trickle charged it and it now at least tries to start.. but just won't turn over. I definitely smell gas after trying to start it 20 times over the last couple days. 

I put fresh gas in it, I visually checked the fuel filter for dirt, I checked the fuses just to be safe... all looks good to me. Any suggestions on how I can troubleshoot before I call for service?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Haul your spark plug out and pour a table spoon of fresh gas into the cylinder. Replace the spark plug and wire cap, and try to start the engine. If it fires up, you have carb trouble. Bye


----------



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks much for the suggestion.. I'll give that a shot today!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Before you start pouring gas into the plug hole, check for spark. Don't know how all the various brands handle the various safety switches but I'd check to see is a safety switch isn't working correctly and that includes wiring and associated connections.


----------



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

Update: No luck. I did not try the gas in the hole trick. I could not find really how the safety switches worked but the brake is acting 'funny' so maybe thats that... more than likely its probably something simple.

Anyway, with 8 inch tall grass, I have given up and called service. I pushed my 5k dollar, year and half old lawn ornament to the driveway and JD service is picking it up today. I'll post the resolution for any novice looking for a possible answer. This JD certainly is a nice machine... but I never had to push my old Craftsman garden tractor  

Thanks!


----------



## johnml (May 9, 2011)

I had the same problem. Turned out to be the electrical control module under the dash. Part number am137667. Easy to replace yourself but costs around 70 bucks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If its still under warranty- let the dealer mess with it - i know that would bother me too if id spent that much on a tractor and not have it start .

Ive only bot one new tractor ever, a '92 white LT12 for $2000 - here it is 19 years later and its still going strong ( pops using it for his yard) - had a ' few ' minor issues over the years , but i never had to haul it back to the dealer- darn right if i had issues while it was under warranty- theyd be gettin a call to come get it and fix it right.


----------



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

No update yet. Tractor is still at the dealer.


----------



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

Got the tractor back this weekend and it was the ignition module. Good news is a) I have it back and 2) it was covered under warranty

Thanks all for your help


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seems weird something would go bad that soon tho - but it was a free fix.


----------



## chuckkubota (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like I just blew out my ECU in my X324 today with a battery charger in the start mode. YIKES, it destroys the ECU.
Got this info from another forum....


----------

